
Show HN: Completion daemon for {bash,zsh} that detects `–help` usage - dim-an
https://github.com/dim-an/cod
======
swimmadude66
This is incredible. Starring and downloading to try it out now. Thanks!!

~~~
dim-an
Hope it will work for you. I tested it on a bunch of machines, but it is full
of shell magic and I can't be sure enough :)

Also if you decide to continue to use it you might want to make some
configuration so cod doesn't annoy you to learn system commands like `git`
(which probably have good completion by your shell already).

------
skinnymuch
This looks so great!! Installing on my Mac in a bit. Took too long of a break.
This should be on Homebrew if possible. Especially since the newest Mac comes
with zsh. Old bash issue won’t be there.

~~~
dim-an
Thanks. Hope you find it helpful.

Regarding homebrew, I haven't thought about it yet. It's first public release
and I wanted to get some feedback about project idea.

~~~
amznthrowaway5
It's an amazing idea! Homebrew may help drive adoption even if it's just a
beta.

